# Bumping your images



## TPF Staff

As our membership grows here at TPF, so do posts. With all the activity going on in the General Gallery, images are moving down the first page rapidly. 

If your image has not received feedback, this is simply a reminder that "bumping" your image back to the top is acceptable.


----------

